# 8 Cats and Counting



## Christa M (Apr 16, 2014)

Hello everyone! My name is Christa. I live in FL with my boyfriend and our 8 cats, guinea pig, rat, birds and fish. Yesterday I became the foster mom of an 8 month old cat that was being harassed by a 3 yr old. I am looking forward to the company of some like minded people who share a love of cats as much as I do.

My other hobbies include collecting nail polish (and painting my nails), cake decorating, thrift shopping and gaming.


----------



## BrittyBear (Feb 4, 2014)

Welcome!!! Wow that many cats and guinea pig, rat, birds, and fish??? How do you keep them all in one piece!? xD i have 3 cats and 1 guinea pig and we have to keep my guinea in another room so the cats wont bother her! I also like to paint my nails and collect polish!!!  and i like gaming when i can ^_^ skyrim is my favorite. Nice to meet you!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Welcome Christa! 
You have a Full House too!!
Would love to see some pictures!!


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

Welcome to another mini-zoo owner XD

I've got the 4 cats, 3 guinea pigs, a leopard gecko, a fat tailed gecko, and 4 (plus lots of surprise tadpoles :/) fire belly toads

We keep the guinea pigs in a 'cat-free' room as well. Since the kitties have never been allowed in there it doesn't bug them at all.


----------



## Christa M (Apr 16, 2014)

My cats have never bothered my piggies. Actually it's my guinea pigs that hated each other (one recently passed away). I put blankets down and a fence and let my pig run around and when the cats jump in, the pig chases them around the area. My cats were raised though with a bunch of exotic animals where we used to live so to them it's just life. They don't even bother the birds. We have 3 cockatiels and 4 parakeets.

Sometimes it can be challenging but I have dedicated my life to working on any issues we have and keeping the peace. A few of them don't get along all the time but we have a huge house and plenty of space to get away from each other. I usually have 6 of them in bed at night.


----------



## Kittybuns (Sep 19, 2012)

Hi Christa! That's quite the pet family! What's it like having 8 cats? I ask this as someone who had 8 house rabbits at one point. We have 1 cat and 5 rabbits, plus we're on the waiting list to adopt a kitten


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Hi and welcome! Another member after my own heart! I used to have guinea pigs but sadly they passed away. The cats never bothered them either, I have parakeets and fish. Also, love video games and doing my nails. My favorite game series so far is Fallout. Can't wait for the next one!


----------



## dt8thd (Jan 7, 2013)

Welcome to the forum! It sounds like you have a full house! I have 6 cats and 1 really old goldfish. I'd love more animals, but I work fulltime and am very involved in TNR and cat rescue (hence the 6 cats), so I'm pretty much at my limit. I still live at home, so my parents would probably kick me out if I brought home anymore animals, anyway.


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

Welcome Christa M 
You certainly have a busy home! Eight cats ..and the rest! What kind of meds are you on then? j/k LOL !!
Good to have you here, can't wait to see some pictures! We're picture freaks around here, by the way


----------



## Christa M (Apr 16, 2014)

cat face said:


> Welcome Christa M
> You certainly have a busy home! Eight cats ..and the rest! What kind of meds are you on then? j/k LOL !!
> Good to have you here, can't wait to see some pictures! We're picture freaks around here, by the way


Ha. I'd like to think it would be more like what med I would be on without them.

Here's my brood







This is Charlie. He's my best friend in the world. He's super shy but when he decides you are good people he won't leave your side. He sleeps in my arms every single night.







Here is our eldest Miss Kitty. She's around 18. She's awesome. Not that they all aren't because they really are but she's just amazing. I am grateful for each day I get with her.







And my ham... Elsa. She just showed up one day so skinny the vet thought she was going to die and pretty much prepared us for it. She's the most attention loving cat I have ever seen. I think she must have belonged to someone. She does have a habit of throwing litter everywhere so maybe someone dumped her. She's a Manx.







Little Boots, brother to Charlie and super snuggle boy. My vet says he's the sweetest and cutest cat she's ever worked with. His meow is more like a "murf" or a bark. My boyfriend rescued the 3 brothers when they were very tiny babies.







The 3rd brother is Black Kitty (I didn't name half these cats). He is a daddy's boy.







My baby is Oscar. We found him wondering the property in the pen with the lemurs when he was only a few weeks old. He had a cleft lip and was the ugliest kitten ever. I was smitten immediately. He is my stinker. 







I feel embarrassed showing this terrible photo but I couldn't find any recent ones. This is Zelda. We rescued her from a man throwing her in the bushes at a doctor's office where my boyfriend worked. He was trying to sell her for drug money and when nobody wanted her he literally threw her away. She nearly died of renal failure when she was fixed then a year later hit by a car. She lost her tail as it had to be removed. She went through a terrible transition and went feral. We lived on a property where she became a barn cat. When we moved and bought our house we left her with the parents. About a year ago I saw the folks new kitties were harassing her and I said it's time to come home. It's been a real struggle but seeing her come back to the cat she used to be has brought me to tears. 







And last but certainly not least is Link. Oh Link... where do I start. Link was rescued at a Flea Market. A man had him in a tote under a table marked "FREE". I thought he meant the items on it and he said no and brought out this tiny orange ball of fur with periwinkle eyes. We had just got Zelda about 3 months earlier so my boyfriend said no and our friend that was with us decided to take him (OK I totally quilted him into it). He already had one cat and took little Link home. Link did not do well with the new cat. He was so little and she never played with him or taught him to cat. He grew up to be 3 times her size. My friend was diagnosed with Leukemia and had to get rid of Link. We agreed to take him. My friend has since passed away and this big guy is all I have left. He's got so many issues it's not funny but I wouldn't get rid of him for anything in world.


----------



## Christa M (Apr 16, 2014)

At one point we had even more animals. My boyfriend was working at a pet store and would bring home every animal that couldn't find a home or has special needs. Our rat only has one eye. I ended up with 3 hamsters, 4 mice and a love bird as well. We pretty much foster/rescue/hospice all kinds here. My boyfriend is the worst one. He's such an animal lover. We don't have kids but we have pets. That's our thing. My crazy cat lady starter kit came with a man!!

I have the amazing ability to work from home. Being able to spend as much time with them as I do is such a reward. I forgot to show a pic of my foster kitty Chloe


----------



## 21Rouge (Jul 20, 2013)

_Christa_ I so enjoyed reading the mini bios of your kitties. Thank you.


----------



## Blumpy710 (Feb 24, 2014)

You are really good people. I love your cats.


----------



## kitty_glitter (Feb 10, 2014)

Hello fellow cat and nail polish enthusiast! Sounds like you've got your well-groomed hands full with all your pets, this world could use more cat loving folks such as yourself and your boyfriend
(ps, nice nail polish shelf! mine isn't that well organized. I just sort them by newness frequency of use)


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

What a Great Looking crew!!
You guys are Great!!


----------



## MrsAmberLynn (Apr 2, 2014)

Welcome. I come from a long line of mini-zoos myself. I have two dogs, two cats, and a rat, all rescues of some form or the other. I get it from my mom though, she has three dogs, five inside cats, nine outside cats, nine birds, and a ferret. When I was growing up we rescued two coyotes that lived in the house with our dogs as well as racoons and squirrels.


----------

